# The woodworking channel



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Fellow woodworkers,
Is it just me, or is a constant problem? I keep getting server error. Can get video, but have schedual problem.
Bud


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes Trap it's a problem. The schedule has not worked for a couple months now. Seems they don't really care as several members from another forum emailed them and basically got.. we are working on it. and that was months ago. They sure got the adds to work. I don't watch it anymore... most shows have been running for a year or more with little change... and now you don't know what is up next. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Yes Trap it's a problem. The schedule has not worked for a couple months now. Seems they don't really care as several members from another forum emailed them and basically got.. we are working on it. and that was months ago. They sure got the adds to work. I don't watch it anymore... most shows have been running for a year or more with little change... and now you don't know what is up next.
> 
> Corey



Yep... I don't think they give a &^%$% about it anymore... emails don't help.

I did find out one thing...

Click on "Home" and scroll down to the bottom end of it... on the left side, they will tell you what IS SHOWING followed by what will BE NEXT! Whooppee...

Better than nothing...


----------



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

I noticed the bad link also. They seemed to have a good attitude and that it could take off for them but maybe it didn't.


----------

